# FPS-Rate verbessern



## petermafai (29. November 2011)

Hi, wie oben schon im Titel beschrieben möchte ich gerne die FPS-Rate in Spielen verbessern, indem ich meinen PC aufrüste.Spiele wie Battlefield 3 sollten dann auf max. schon flüssig laufen können. Welche Teile müssen ausgetauscht werden und eventl. gegen welche? Wie viel wird es ca. kosten?

Hier sind meine Daten: Win 7 64bit QuadCore Intel Core i5 750,2800MHz(21x133) i5 CPU 750@2,67GHz Nvidia GeForce GTX260(1792M

Das wars glaub ich. Da ich mich nicht so gut damit auskenne bitte keine fachmännischen Ausdrücke:
 MFG petermafai


----------



## cellesfb (29. November 2011)

eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte, die CPU  ist eigentlich ausreichend... aber wieso brauch man immer alles auf max. ? .... Diese Grafikhuren....

Ach ja, wie viel Arbeitsspeicher hat dein Rechner ?


----------



## petermafai (29. November 2011)

6GB DDr memory falls du das meinst


----------



## Arosk (29. November 2011)

Netzteil Watt wäre interessanter.


----------



## cellesfb (29. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Netzteil Watt wäre interessanter.



Naja ... mehr FPS bringt ein größeres auch nicht... also erstma wayne


----------



## Tilhor (29. November 2011)

cellesfb schrieb:


> Naja ... mehr FPS bringt ein größeres auch nicht... also erstma wayne



Falsch. Wenn er dann da irgendeinen Mist verbaut hat, Billignetzteil von LC Power oder sowas, dann sollte er schnell ein neues besorgen.

An den TE: Was ist denn dein Budget? Denn BF3 auf max braucht eine gute Karte etc.


----------



## petermafai (29. November 2011)

Model: FSP 400-60APG
AC Input: 220-240V , 4A, 50Hz,
DC Output : 400 W
+3,3V
+12V2

Das ist das Netzteil.

Für die Graka würde ich max 200Euro ausgeben.


----------



## bemuehung (29. November 2011)

naja is halt FSP OEM Netzteil , sollte/muss man schon austauschen

Grafikkarte halt GTX560Ti oder ne HD6950 wird aber auch schwierig auf max. da sollte schon was Richtung GTX570/HD6970 sein oder die neue GTX560Ti 448 wenn die Preise die Tage vielleicht noch bissl sinken


----------



## petermafai (29. November 2011)

also wir wurde gesagt das eine gtx460 auch ein guter Griff wäre ,damit könnte man zwar nicht BF3 auf high spielen, ist aber durchaus kostengünstiger


----------



## bemuehung (29. November 2011)

wenns gut und günstig sein soll dann ne HD6870 z.b. http://gh.de/633488 wäre mir aber zu wenig für BF3


----------



## Arosk (29. November 2011)

Eine 570/6970 muss es schon sein um auf Ultra spielen zu können. Ob der CPU aber dann noch reicht ist fraglich. Außerdem reicht das Netzteil für so eine Karte überhaupt nicht, man bräuchte mindestens 500 Watt, optimal 550.


----------



## bemuehung (29. November 2011)

naja n hocheffizientes 480W z.b. http://gh.de/677396 reicht auch dicke für ne 570/580 man hat ja nicht ständig Prime + Furmark o.ä. laufen


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Eine 570/6970 muss es schon sein um auf Ultra spielen zu können. Ob der CPU aber dann noch reicht ist fraglich. Außerdem reicht das Netzteil für so eine Karte überhaupt nicht, man bräuchte mindestens 500 Watt, optimal 550.



Schwachsinn. Die CPU ist sowas von potent, es muss nicht immer die neuste Serie sein. Der i5-750 ist fast so schnell wie ein i5-2300.



bemuehung schrieb:


> naja n hocheffizientes 480W z.b. http://gh.de/677396 reicht auch dicke für ne 570/580 man hat ja nicht ständig Prime + Furmark o.ä. laufen


Genauso schwachsinn. Was soll das "ständig" denn? Entweder es reicht oder nicht. Und da ein Netzteil bei 60-70% Auslastung die beste Effizienz erzielt würde ich schon 500-600 Watt (Wichtig ist aber die Stromstärke auf den 12V-Leitungen) empfehlen


----------



## mristau (29. November 2011)

Ich würde auch nur die Grafikkarte updaten und evtl noch das Netzteil

Die CPU reicht dicke. Selbst bei meinem Core2Quad Q9505 werden die einzelnen nicht dauerhaft zu 100% ausgelastet

Mit ner GTX 560 sollte Hoch klappen im Multiplayer
Für Ultra eben eine GTX 570

Respektive die AMD Alternativen


----------



## bemuehung (29. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Genauso schwachsinn. Was soll das "ständig" denn? Entweder es reicht oder nicht. Und da ein Netzteil bei 60-70% Auslastung die beste Effizienz erzielt würde ich schon 500-600 Watt (Wichtig ist aber die Stromstärke auf den 12V-Leitungen) empfehlen



das ständig soll heissen das diese Auslastung im normalen Betrieb/Gaming niemals auftreten wird und das Netzteil bei 80-90% laufen muss 

selbst bei dieser Last werden es mit ner GTX580 nur um die 350W +- max. 400W sein  Gaming halt einiges weniger und da reicht halt das von mir verlinkte völlig

am effizientesten meist bei 50% aber obs nun 1-2% weniger bei 60-70 is auch Wurscht 

aber Back2Topic  erstmal muss er sich ja für eine Grafikkarte entscheiden


----------



## OldboyX (30. November 2011)

petermafai schrieb:


> Hi, wie oben schon im Titel beschrieben möchte ich gerne die FPS-Rate in Spielen verbessern, indem ich meinen PC aufrüste.Spiele wie Battlefield 3 sollten dann auf max. schon flüssig laufen können. Welche Teile müssen ausgetauscht werden und eventl. gegen welche? Wie viel wird es ca. kosten?



Wenn Battlefield 3 auf max. schon flüssig laufen sollte, brauchst du mindestens eine
GTX 570 (ab ~260€)
oder eine ähnlich teure AMD 6970
noch sicherer fährst du mit einer nochmal deutlich teureren GTX 580.
Falls du nur maximal 200€ ausgeben kannst, bleibt dir eh nichts anderes übrig als eine GTX 560 TI zu nehmen, die dann aber für *max und flüssig* im Multiplayer NICHT ausreicht.

In allen Fällen brauchst du ein neues Netzteil, weil dein 400Watt OEM Chinaböller NICHT empfehlenswert ist. Selbst wenn es vielleicht funktioniert, ist die Chance auf einen Defekt der den Rest deiner Hardware mitreißt viel zu groß.

Den Rest (RAM, CPU, Mainboard, Festplatten usw.) kannst du auf jeden Fall noch behalten.


----------



## mristau (30. November 2011)

Mit ner GTX560 Ti kannst auf jedenfall locker auf Hoch mit 60+ fps spielen, Ultra geht im Singleplayer, im Multiplayer hat man damit halt nur 30-40fps, allerdings wenn viel los ist, gibts sicher mal Einbrüche


----------



## petermafai (30. November 2011)

erstmal danke für alle Antworten.)

also ich glaube ich hole mir iene gtx560ti, 
doch ich hab mal ein bissl gegoogelt und es gibt mehrere Modelle davon.
Welches soll ich genau nehmen oder ises eigentlich schnuppe?


----------



## cellesfb (30. November 2011)

petermafai schrieb:


> erstmal danke für alle Antworten.)
> 
> also ich glaube ich hole mir iene gtx560ti,
> doch ich hab mal ein bissl gegoogelt und es gibt mehrere Modelle davon.
> Welches soll ich genau nehmen oder ises eigentlich schnuppe?



Es gibt Modelle welcher schon ab Werk übertaktet sind und deshalb garantiert laufen, die bringen aber oft einen minimalen Leistungsschub... ansonsten ist es eigentlich egal... schau am besten auf Bewertungen von Usern


----------



## bemuehung (30. November 2011)

ich würd jetzt keine mehr kaufen da demnächst die neuen Karten kommen , lieber noch bissl durchhalten 

zumindest die AMD(ATI) HD7xxx sollen dieses Jahr noch kommen


----------



## OldboyX (30. November 2011)

Referenzdesign bei der GTX 560 Ti:

die hier zb. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/610611


----------

